# Orlando Magic @ Philadelphia 76ers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sunday, November 14
Orlando Magic at Philadelphia 76ers, 2 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | S. Augmon  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Philadelphia 76ers
Coached by: Jim O’Brien 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































A. Iverson | W. Green | A. Iguodala | K. Thomas | M. Jackson 

Key Reserves:






















K. Korver | Williamson | J. Salmons 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Point Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Allen Iverson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Philly will be riding the momentum of a last second victory over Indiana in overtime tonight. Kyle Korver hit 7 3-pointers off the bench for them, and you know he's always dangerous with the ball out there. Philly will also be the home team in this one. Thoughts? Predictions?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tough call. Iguodala should be a tough matchup for Hill with his athleticism. 

It will probably come down to Francis and Iverson and which team's 3pt shooters step up. 

I say Orlando wins. 105-96.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Orlando has a decided advantage at rebounding, and they have a pretty fair size advantage as well.

What scares me about this game is if the 76ers fall behind.. again (they've trailed by at least 12 points in every game of the season) they won't be able to catch up.

If Dalembert is back by this game, I think I could tip the favor to the Sixers, but I'm doubting he'll be ready so I'm saying 99-94 Magic. Should be an entertaining game.. it better be, because I'm going to be missing football to watch it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Orlando has a decided advantage at rebounding, and they have a pretty fair size advantage as well.
> 
> What scares me about this game is if the 76ers fall behind.. again (they've trailed by at least 12 points in every game of the season) they won't be able to catch up.
> ...


The Magic like to fall behind in games a lot too. They fell down to the Lakers by 16 in the first quarter tonight, before roaring back to take a halftime lead. They're one of, if not the streakiest team I've ever seen so far. It should be an entertaining game, that's for sure. I hope Dalembert isn't back. For us, Cato will likely play, but Mobley is still questionable and I'd guess won't suit up.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Should be an entertaining game.. it better be, because I'm going to be missing football to watch it.


Oh man, you're right. I just noticed the time for this game. Sorry Magic-men, football always takes top priority in my house. I might catch a little of the game if both Fox and CBS are on commercials at the same time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> Oh man, you're right. I just noticed the time for this game. Sorry Magic-men, football always takes top priority in my house. I might catch a little of the game if both Fox and CBS are on commercials at the same time.


Ooh.. I'm looking at the slate, and I might be right with you there Enigma. Sorry Sixers, I tape all the games anyway, so I'll still watch.

They have Ravens - Jets, Lions - Jags, Texans - Colts, Seahawks - Rams, Bucs - Falcons.

Damn, why can't it be a bad slate of games when things overlap like this?


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah i'll be watchin the lions and taping the magic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Football? What is this football that you all speak of? There is only one sport I know of. Basketball.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Football? What is this football that you all speak of? There is only one sport I know of. Basketball.


Wow, you're missing out.:yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, you're missing out.:yes:


Nah. I used to be a baseball fan and a football fan, but once I got hardcore into basketball, football and baseball are too damned slow for me to pay attention to. I can't watch something that lasts like 3 hours with about 20 mins of actual action. And baseball, oh man, what a snooze fest. I'll watch some of the big games, like Yankees vs Red Sox and some of the World Series games, but other than that, it is strictly b-ball for me.

Pretty funny too, because people ask me all the time, being in Tampa, about the Bucs and I haven't the slightest clue. But hey, at least I'm not a band-wagoner like some people around here were when they won.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah. I used to be a baseball fan and a football fan, but once I got hardcore into basketball, football and baseball are too damned slow for me to pay attention to. I can't watch something that lasts like 3 hours with about 20 mins of actual action. And baseball, oh man, what a snooze fest. I'll watch some of the big games, like Yankees vs Red Sox and some of the World Series games, but other than that, it is strictly b-ball for me.
> ...


You want fast back and forth action? You should get into hockey. I've been to baseball, basketball, football, and hockey games, and hockey is by far the fastest most electric atmosphere of any of them. Fouls and free throws, turnovers, and timeouts really slow down basketball. There are far fewer stoppages of play in hockey. Yes, hockey is tough to follow on T.V., but it's great in person. Too bad there is no hockey this season though.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction: orlando - philly 100-88

what's up with Dalembert? doesn't he play?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> You want fast back and forth action? You should get into hockey. I've been to baseball, basketball, football, and hockey games, and hockey is by far the fastest most electric atmosphere of any of them. Fouls and free throws, turnovers, and timeouts really slow down basketball. There are far fewer stoppages of play in hockey. Yes, hockey is tough to follow on T.V., but it's great in person. Too bad there is no hockey this season though.


Yeah ... I don't really like watching hockey on TV. I did follow the lightning on TV during their championship run. Some of those games were really good. I was going to go to a game last season but never got the chance. But I think hockey tickets here are pretty cheap too, especially in comparison to an NBA game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the key to this game is to not let Korver get started today. We can't have him dropping 7 treys against us like he did against Indiana a couple nights ago. We need to keep him in check. He could turn out to be huge off the bench like Turkoglu and Garrity were for us against the Lakers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- The Orlando Magic will try to improve their play away from home when they visit the Philadelphia 76ers for a Sunday matinee at the Wachovia Center. 

The Magic are 1-2 on the road this season, losing to washington by 10 and to the expansion Charlotte Bobcats by 11. The only road win this season was a one-point nail-biter against the winless New Orleans Hornets. 

Orlando is tied for first place in the Southeast division with its in-state rivals, the Miami Heat. 

On Friday, the Magic outscored the Los Angeles Lakers, 122-113. Steve Francis scored 32 points - his first 30-point performance with his new team - and No. 1 overall pick Dwight Howard grabbed 15 rebounds, becoming the first rookie to have 10-plus rebounds in his first six games since another Magic rookie, Shaquille O'Neal in 1992. 

The 76ers are coming off back-to-back overtime wins against the Nets, on Wednesday, and Pacers, on Friday. The win against the Pacers saw All-Star Allen Iverson miss 18 of his first 22 shots only to sink the game-winning basket as time expired - the first "buzzer-beater" of his eight-year career. 

Kyle Korver shot 7-of-10 from beyond the arc en route to a career-high 23 points. 

Orlando and Philadelphia split their four meetings last season, with each team winning a game on the other's home court.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> my prediction: orlando - philly 100-88
> 
> what's up with Dalembert? doesn't he play?


Dalembert is probable for this game. I'm expecting him to play. Also if you guys want fast paced action live, why not try Arena Football? It's definitely not for everyone, but it's fun to watch if you can get into it.

Now onto something relevant to the thread:



> Jameer Nelson can’t wait.
> 
> Nelson, a Chester native, is anxiously anticipating his first game in Philadelphia as a professional this afternoon when the Orlando Magic face the Sixers at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mobley- Out
Cato- Warming up, game-time decision.

DeShawn Stevenson is getting the start in place of Mobley, Tony Battie will start if Cato can't go.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I got the Magic in this game, for the fact that even though he is having an awesome season this year, the 76ers live and die on Kyle Korver's 3 pointers. Look for a high scoring game. 
Magic- 104
76ers- 98


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Battie starting. No Cato.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Battie starting. No Cato.


We have a couple of days off after today, hopefully they'll both be ready to go Wednesday.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> We have a couple of days off after today, hopefully they'll both be ready to go Wednesday.


True. Philly isn't a powerhouse in the frontcourt so it shouldn't hurt us too much.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Another terrible start from the Magic. 10-2 Philly, timeout Magic. 2 shotclock violations already, and Howard missed both free throws he's attempted. :sigh:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

EDIT: hobojoe stole everything I was going to say.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Sixers are playing very impressive defense so far.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

8-0 run by the Magic out of the timeout. A dunk for Howard, 2 buckets for Hill. Grant still looks great in transition, he's still one of the best finishers in the league.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, the Magic are absolutely winning the war on the boards. The advantage so far is riddiculous.

Kenny Thomas is not using his speed to his advantage against Dwight Howard or Battie. Him posting them up isn't going to work, especially considering they don't even need to leave their feet to challenge his shot.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice mini comeback by the Magic capped off with an excellent catch and dunk by D-Ho.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard throws it down! Great move by Dwight.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

That was a nasty dunk by Howard... took his man to school.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

My major complaint with Jim O'Brien he stays with the starting lineup way too long.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Break in the action... great play by the Magic although they are begining to cool down. 20-15 Phili.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sammy's in!~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Sluggish start overall for the Magic, down 23-19. Kasun really doesn't belong out there, I think Bradley is much better.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

End of first quarter... Philidelphia up 23-19. I really though this game was going to be a bit more high scoring thus far, but Philidelphia was playing some nice defense against the Magic. Hopefuly we can break down the D and go into half time with the lead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not a great first quarter by the Magic, but I'm not all that worried. I think we're gonna have another great second quarter, I'm looking for Turkoglu and/or Garrity to get hot from long range and give us a halftime lead. Dwight Howard would've had a great first quarter had he made his free throws, but still 2-2 FG, 5 points, 4 rebounds and a block. Maybe more importantly, he only picked up one foul.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Ashton just got clobbered by Kasun. I don't like him a lot but he's certainly not soft.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Kasun really doesn't belong out there, I think Bradley is much better.


Agreed there is no way Kasun deserves those minutes more than Bradley.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Garrity for 3! Maybe now this can get him started, after a few misses...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice shot Pat. I think it's safe to say he's back after the last couple of games. And nice play by Hill getting that call reversed .


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kenny Thomas is a terrific 1-10 from the field.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill is carrying us offensively...10 points so far.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What's up with these rims? Hedo and Korver both missing multiple wide open threes.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Kenny Thomas is a terrific 1-10 from the field.


He just picked up his third personal foul, too. 

7 Points and 7 Rebounds for Dwight Howard so far, on a perfect 3-3 from the floor.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight playing well. He appears to be learning how to avoid some of those silly fouls.

Hill's midrange jumper looking great.

The reason Kasun is in over Bradley, he's a lot bigger and plays more inside. Bradley is more of a PF.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Come on, where is the foul there? Howard should be on the line for two. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

DeShawn taking lessons from Stevie on how to take it to the hole. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

DeShawn needs to be more aggressive, and take it to the hole like that more often, although he missed both free throws. Iggy hits the 3 on the other end to give Philly a 4 point lead. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight needs to learn the move Sammie just put on him. If he can do that, he'd be unstoppable.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, Dwight is a rebounding machine.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis isn't doing crap... if he gets going we'll be able to pull this one out no problem.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So whose heart stops everytime Hill goes to the basket like that?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

7 straight for Howard.

Nice three by Stevie.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

18 yrs old - 9pts and 11 rebs in the first half. That is impressive.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Huge first half from Dwight Howard. That's 7 straight games with 10+ rebounds to start his career.

Nice little run at the end of the quarter to put us up 41-40 going into halftime. Not much doing for Steve Francis in the half up until that three pointer with about 20 seconds left on the shotclock. I'm looking for Stevie to have a big second half. 9 points off the bench for Garrity as well in the first half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> So whose heart stops everytime Hill goes to the basket like that?


Every Magic fan watching.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Kenny Thomas is a terrific 1-10 from the field.


:laugh: 

I'm gonna attribute some of that to Dwight and Battie's defense, because it seems like in the past Kenny Thomas has always been one of the mid-level guys who always burn us.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice move from Stevenson for the bucket, but can't finish the 3-point play. 

Magic only 7-13 from the free throw line today.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice block by Dwight. Again, amazing how much better he makes this team when he is on the court at 18 yrs old.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

You know there's something wrong when DeShawn Stevenson is out preforming (point-wise) Francis and Turk combined... :uhoh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I saw Howard sitting there and I knew he was going to get a block . The Magic are doing so many things wrong but they're still keeping it close on the road so you gotta like that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I saw Howard sitting there and I knew he was going to get a block . The Magic are doing so many things wrong but they're still keeping it close on the road so you gotta like that.


Yeah, I saw it coming. Either a block or a foul. :laugh: 

Francis and Grant seem to be developing a nice little two man thing between them. I hope Cuttino doesn't get jealous.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Did any one else see that spin follwed by a spin pass by Francis?? That was awesome.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We're playing sloppy now, good timeout by Davis to give the guys a breather as well as regroup. Time to buckle down and take control of the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Here comes the cold streak.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Things starting to fall apart for the Magic. :sigh:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow horrible ball these last couple minutes. We need to settle down and play the way were a capable to.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kasun is garbage. He keeps attacking Dalembert and getting his *** packed over and over again, and playing like **** in every way possible. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well that was a garbage quarter, all started downhill when Howard left the game. 

Francis needs to wake up. He has not been very impressive this game.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm with the hobo on that opinion, and I also think that some one needs to step up for the Magic with two of there best four (arguabley three) players are playing horridly. End of the third quarter and the Magic are down 68-60. I personaly think that we are in big trouble, and I don't think we'll be able to come back in this one, but it should be a close game. I'm hoping the Pat Garritys and DeShawn Stevenson's step up, or we are dead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

INSTANT KORVER~!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Stoppage in play. I think I saw a crack in the backboard from that shot by Garrity.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This game's falling apart for us. Very disappointing.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Sloppy play with lots of turnovers, horrible deffense, not excecuting when they do have a chance... how could you expect to win a game playing like that?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Everytime I see Jackson and Williamson on the court at the same time, I think they tip the scales as the most unathletic front court combo this side of Williamson and Skinner.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:nonono:

Iverson hits the 3. Game over, put this one in the L column.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

No more afternoon games.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> No more afternoon games.


Luckily, we don't have any more until February 26th against Miami.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought the Magic drafted the right guy on draft day, but now watching.. man Dwight Howard's going to be scary in a year or two. I thought he was going to have an Amare Stoudemire-esque rookie year (still do) but looking at how he plays on defense I think he could very well end up being better than Amare.

This was an extremely underrated draft class, two years running the draft was supposed to be weak, yet guys are stepping up showing they can play.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I thought the Magic drafted the right guy on draft day, but now watching.. man Dwight Howard's going to be scary in a year or two. I thought he was going to have an Amare Stoudemire-esque rookie year (still do) but looking at how he plays on defense I think he could very well end up being better than Amare.
> 
> This was an extremely underrated draft class, two years running the draft was supposed to be weak, yet guys are stepping up showing they can play.


Yeah, Dwight's going to be a good one, that's for sure. The Magic are already a much better team when he's on the court.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

96-87, final. Magic lose a tough one. Some really poor play in the second half today, and a good defensive performence from the Sixers.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Game over--- Phildelphia wins 96-87. Great game if you are a Sixers fan, demoralizing game if you are a Magic fan. I was amazed at the quality (or lack there of) of play by the Magic. No one seemed to be trying for them. Francis and Hedo both put up subpar preformances. Hopefuly we can turn things around before our next game. Johnny-D needs to give a stern talking to to those boys.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis really stunk tonight. And nobody really shot well at all. When Francis, Hill, Turk, Jameer, and Garrity all shoot poorly, we are pretty much going to lose.

Dwight needs a little work on his conditioning. He has gotten into the habit of fading a bit in the second half of games. Hopefully that will improve as the year goes along.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, and that Iverson guy, he is pretty good.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Dwight needs a little work on his conditioning. He has gotten into the habit of fading a bit in the second half of games. Hopefully that will improve as the year goes along.


I agree, the announcers pointed out that he was always stopping for a breathe and constantly looking over at the Magic bench as if to ask for a break. That will stop later in the season, even if he doesn't work on it for the fact that you are being well conditioned just from playing a game, but I agree that it would help the Magic if he was a little better conditioned.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic have now played 4 playoff teams from last year, and beat all four of them. The three teams they've played that weren't in the playoffs last season; all losses. With how Utah's playing, I expect that trend to continue Wednesday. :sigh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Magic have now played 4 playoff teams from last year, and beat all four of them. The three teams they've played that weren't in the playoffs last season; all losses. With how Utah's playing, I expect that trend to continue Wednesday. :sigh:


:laugh: 

This has been one strange team to watch so far. Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MAGIC 87, 76ERS 96 
Magic fall in Philly

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicgamer111504,1,7190804.story?coll=orl-magic



> Notes: Dalembert returned to the lineup after missing four games with a hamstring injury. ... *The Sixers' 68-60 lead was their first after three quarters this year.* ... O'Brien was a three-year starter at Saint Joe's. "I'm thrilled for Jameer and Delonte West," he said. "They really made every alum proud of what they accomplished." ... Iverson had his 59th career double-double.


:no:


----------

